# Porter-Cable PC160JT 6'' VS Jointer



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

So let me get this straight. You had to duct tape things in a brand new jointer, and you gave it five stars?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The service from Max Tool seems OK, according to you.
The jointer, on the other hand, seems like a piece of garbage. Stripped hex screws, jammed/frozen blade head lock, dust collector attachment bolts frozen? Did they leave this thing in the rain for a while before shipping?

You'll find out most of us on this site do not tolerate sub-standard tools or poorly performing tools.

You are one forgiving dude…bless you and hope your project came out OK.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Generous review. Good luck with your machine. I would not be so patient. I would have returned the machine promptly. Thanks for posting!


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought the same jointer for my shop. Working in a 2 car garage, it was necessary to keep the footprint of my jointer as small as possible. Out of all of the 6" bench top jointers that I researched, the PC had the best reviews AND the lowest price. How often does that happen? Also, I could get it same day at Lowe's as opposed to ordering online. That made it a no brainer.

I have had nothing but praise for my jointer. It was flawless out of the box, and has handled anything that I have asked it to do. I have had NO issues with stripped screws or anything else for that matter. Obviously, I would love a much larger jointer, but despite its small size the PC jointer has a large and very secure place in my shop.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, Sounds just about right for his planer. It's a toy!

I posted this on amazon.com a few years ago….. 
I'm on my second Delta joiner planer. The first planer was delivered with a bent in-feed table. The table was bent one half an inch down at the end of the table and had a large chip in the table top. It looked so bad I just look at it and shook my head in disbelief. I sent it back, then I re-ordered. The second joiner came with two cracked tables plus a dent in the edge of the out-feed table. Both tables had a dip in the center of over 24000 of an inch plus some nicks in the top's. It was useless to me. If you pay your hard earned money for a tool and that tool does not do the job it was intended to do then it's junk and not worth the money you paid. I was really wanting this to be a good joiner because it was just the right size for my shop and was not that heavy. I guess you just can't beat Cast Iron. They sent me two new tables but and had a very hard time getting everything lined up so I could get a perfect cut from it. I wish I gave up on it and went with something better. This tool drives me crazy. Be very careful not to drop anything on the ends of the tables. The tables will bend with little force.


----------



## CalOrgill (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello Everyone, Yeah I thought I set the stars to Zero. What's your recommendations on a Jointer that wont make the wife unhappy about the price?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hello Everyone, Yeah I thought I set the stars to Zero. What s your recommendations on a Jointer that wont make the wife unhappy about the price?
> 
> - CalOrgill


What are you going to do with that one? You've already jacked up the screws and put duct tape on it. I also have no idea about your wife's price point for happy/unhappy.


----------



## CalOrgill (Jun 22, 2017)

My price range would be about $400 to $500 
I would be fine to put it on a bench.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

You could start here: http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Jointer-with-Knock-Down-Stand/G0813

If you want a little benchtop, you could start here for much less, but I have no experience on benchtops, but it has a spiralhead cutter and they must be selling the heck out of it, it's currently on backorder: http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Benchtop-Jointer-with-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0821


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Check out Cutech. Decent machines and price with a "helical style" head. Cut is outstanding… That link is for the 6" but they also have an 8". I too would like a larger machine but the 6" fits my space and has served me well so far…


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I'm in the market for one myself and thinking of getting this one from Cutech. It has an 8" capacity, which I think is the only benchtop jointer with 8" capacity you can find. The 33" table length is already longer than most benchtops, but it also has extensions for up 51" length.

If it works decent it'll be the absolute best option for people like me who need to use benchtop tools due to space limitations.


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

Ridgid jointer is a good unit and lots of people on here have them.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sorry you are having these issues with this jointer.

I have the Delta version of this tool. Over the years I have had it, it has done just what I needed, I did purchase the PC dust collector attachment about 3 years ago and it did make a big difference in the chips not collecting in the shute. Which if I had a complaint that would be the only one. I have always taken very light cuts and am just getting to where I need to sharpen the blades. I move the fense all across the cutting head so it pretty much gets evenly used.

Send it back if you can.


----------



## swschenk (Jul 4, 2017)

Are you out of your mind? A power bench tool which has definite danger and safety issues should be reported to Underwriters Laboratory or some such government agency. Products being imported to US Consumers with definite maladies must be reported. If no reporting, the Asian manufacturers will never have any inclination to improve and correct their products while American consumers are maimed and stop with their hobby interests.
I personally buy Vintage American and refurbish as needed.


----------



## BraydenTheBeginner (Jul 20, 2020)

I didn't get that far. Turned it on for some test cuts, at 1/32". Jointed a few faces and edges. Turned it off. Left it in my garage shop for a couple of weeks. Went back in to turn it on and there was a strange noise coming from the inside. Turned it off, inspected and saw nothing so turned it back on. Wouldn't turn on. Hmm… Good thing I am still within the Amazon return date…


----------

